# Goat Packing friends



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

Hello everyone

I am Curtis King from Burbank (tri-cities) Washington. I recently joined NAPgA and am just getting started on this packgoat forum thing. I met some of you in Idaho last summer at the 2012 NAPga conference. That was a blast. I got to spend the whole day with a U.S forest service employee clearing trails and hiking with three obers that belong to IdahoNancy. Also two monster goats Chester and Sam that belong to Alida from Moscow ID. Thanks again Rex and Terrie for the open invite. Wonderful people.

I have three Alpines all in training. My goats are from Dave and Tracy in Benton City Washington ( Trinity packgoats ). looking forward to all the hunting, fishing and backpacking adventures ahead of us. I am a veteran police officer with the City of Pasco. The goats are a wonderful stress reliever from Law Enforcement. This goat Packing thing has been in my head since 1995. I now have a home in the county where I can pursue my goatpacking dream. Thanks everyone for answering my questions and all your support. 

Curtis King.


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome Curtis!

I am the guy that owned Buford, the big black & white Alpine/Saanen/Boer. Sure enjoyed meeting you at last years' Rendy!

Best wishes to you in your goat packing adventures!

Charlie Jennings
Utah


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

You are right about stress relief Curtis. When I get home from work at my cancer center I go talk to the Ober boys. It is very relaxing. The bedroom and kitchen windows face out toward the goat barn in my back yard. The view is calming.
Congrats on living the dream. 
IdahoNancy


----------

